# First year you remember pretty well?



## ZeldaFan20

Born in 1996 and I would say 2001. I have some memories from 1998-2000, but they are pretty vague for the most part. However I do remember a lot from summer of 1999 & summer of 2000. However 2001 was probably the first year I recall clearly from start to finish. Actually I would say my memories since Fall of 2000 have been pretty clear


----------



## Gossip Goat

What do you mean the first year you remember pretty well? The year I have most memories in? Or the first year I developed memory?

Most memories in: Can't quantify that.

First year developed memory: Probably around 2 (or the year I looked like a boy bc I hadn't grown out my hair), I only have one memory then. After that I have a few memories from pre-school but not a lot; definitely in kindergarten because I changed from Catholic school to Presbyterian and those children were so different.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Gossip Goat said:


> What do you mean the first year you remember pretty well? The year I have most memories in? Or the first year I developed memory?
> 
> Most memories in: Can't quantify that.
> 
> First year developed memory: Probably around 2 (or the year I looked like a boy bc I hadn't grown out my hair), I only have one memory then. After that I have a few memories from pre-school but not a lot; definitely in kindergarten because I changed from Catholic school to Presbyterian and those children were so different.


I think OP meant the first year that you remember pretty well, even though I answered with 2002, since that was the first year that I started to remember stuff.


----------



## sinaasappel

probably 2002, pre-k was good times
Jan,1998


----------



## BlueLeaves95

OcarinaFan96 said:


> Born in 1996 and I would say 2001. I have some memories from 1998-2000, but they are pretty vague for the most part. However I do remember a lot from summer of 1999 & summer of 2000. However 2001 was probably the first year I recall clearly from start to finish. Actually I would say my memories since Fall of 2000 have been pretty clear


Yeah this is pretty similar to me except a year later. I'd say for myself the first full year was 2000, but I can also remember things from the fall of '99 well, probably due to a lot of things happening at the time, like moving house, first meeting one of my close childhood friends, and big events everyone was excited about that were a huge deal at the time like the Solar Eclipse, and of course New Year's with the new millennium around the corner...


----------



## Wtpmjgda

I can pretty remember from 1999 and a little portion of 1998 (The year i start schooling and im 3 y/o most of that year)


----------



## ZeldaFan20

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Yeah this is pretty similar to me except a year later. I'd say for myself the first full year was 2000, but I can also remember things from the fall of '99 well, probably due to a lot of things happening at the time, like moving house, first meeting one of my close childhood friends, and big events everyone was excited about that were a huge deal at the time like the Solar Eclipse, and of course New Year's with the new millennium around the corner...


Yeah for me, Fall of 2000 is when my memories started to become crystal clear. For instance my two little cousins born in Dec of 2000 and January of 2001 being born, Christmas of 2000 & getting tons of toys, playing with the neighborhood kids, watching WWF During its peak during the 'Attitude Era' with my cousins, seeing Rugrats in Paris in theaters, etc.


----------



## SharksFan99

I was born in 1999 and 2003 would probably be the first year that I can remember a lot of things clearly. I have a few vague memories between 2000-2001 and some clear memories from 2002, but 2003 was probably the first year that I can remember things consistently.


----------



## PowerShell

I think sometimes in the mid 90's. I got 3 concussions in 2.5 months (first 2 in a week of each other) freshman year of high school. I also worked full time and went to college full time so there are certain times in my life due to head injuries or just lack of sleep that are a bit of a blur to me.


----------



## Link1

Born 1993, year I remember most clearly is 2000 or grade 1. I can't even remember 1999 or earlier for some reason. I remember studying for French Quizzes


----------



## Tomos

Unusual to see a 1993 born that doesn't remember 1999, but then again I have 2 friends born in 93 [we would have all been in the 92-3 school year] and one of them can't tell me what year his earliest memory was. The 3 of us are autistic and I think I have a slight short-term memory[I can remember long ago but a few minutes ago I sometimes struggle] so him not having a particularly amazing memory seems quite rare.


----------



## mqg96

Tomos said:


> Unusual to see a 1993 born that doesn't remember 1999, but then again I have 2 friends born in 93 [we would have all been in the 92-3 school year] and one of them can't tell me what year his earliest memory was. The 3 of us are autistic and I think I have a slight short-term memory[I can remember long ago but a few minutes ago I sometimes struggle] so him not having a particularly amazing memory seems quite rare.


He was born in late 1993 though, and he said he started 1st grade in 2000, which means that there were a lot of 1994 born's in his grade too, so he might have still been 5 throughout most of 1999, and 6 throughout most of 2000, which is why 2000 is the first full year his memories are crystal clear. 

I've said this many times before, but for most people age 6 on average is the first full age their memories are fully crystallized. Just look at the comments on this thread. 3 is when the earliest memories start but it's vague, which means not clear but blurry. I'll put it like this, whenever your earliest vague memories happen, double that up, that's when your memories crystallize, which means you remember all the details like yesterday. 

Keep in mind, people's memories don't start the day their 3rd birthday occurred, like someone else mentioned before. It usually happens around someone's duration of 2, 3, or 4, but 3 is the average age in the middle of that range. So if your earliest vague memory happened when you were 2 1/2, then that means your memories probably became crystal clear around 5. If your earliest vague memory happened when you were 3, then your memories probably became crystal clear around 6. If your earliest vague memory happened when you were 3 1/2, then your memories probably became crystal clear around 7.


----------



## Link1

Tomos said:


> Unusual to see a 1993 born that doesn't remember 1999, but then again I have 2 friends born in 93 [we would have all been in the 92-3 school year] and one of them can't tell me what year his earliest memory was. The 3 of us are autistic and I think I have a slight short-term memory[I can remember long ago but a few minutes ago I sometimes struggle] so him not having a particularly amazing memory seems quite rare.


2000 is definitely the year I remember how the majority of my days went and how the general mood was at school, at home, etc. Basically, it's my earliest most accurate memories. The only thing I remember about early 90's is just glimpses, bits and pieces of memorable events. But if you asked me how was day to day life in 1997/1998/1999, I would have no clue. Essentially, in my mind they are like snapshots but I can't determine which snapshots were from 1997/1998/1999. It's only the late 90's around Y2K that things become pretty clear.


----------



## mqg96

Briano said:


> 2000 is definitely the year I remember how the majority of my days went and how the general mood was at school, at home, etc. Basically, it's my earliest most accurate memories. The only thing I remember about early 90's is just glimpses, bits and pieces of memorable events. But if you asked me how was day to day life in 1997/1998/1999, I would have no clue. Essentially, in my mind they are like snapshots but I can't determine which snapshots were from 1997/1998/1999. It's only the late 90's around Y2K that things become pretty clear.


When it comes to 1999, when you say you can't remember that year, you mean you can't remember the pop culture as it was happening? Or like NOTHING AT ALL! Let's say can you remember your first day of school in 1999? Can you remember how stores looked back in 1999, like Walmart, Kroger, Toys 'R US, etc. or the cars around you? How the furniture in your house or cousins', aunts, uncles, or grandparent's houses looked like? Even if you didn't know the pop culture or TV shows in 1999, can you still get how your town looked or certain stores? Any events in the family you did?


----------



## Link1

mqg96 said:


> When it comes to 1999, when you say you can't remember that year, you mean you can't remember the pop culture as it was happening? Or like NOTHING AT ALL! Let's say can you remember your first day of school in 1999? Can you remember how stores looked back in 1999, like Walmart, Kroger, Toys 'R US, etc. or the cars around you? How the furniture in your house or cousins', aunts, uncles, or grandparent's houses looked like? Even if you didn't know the pop culture or TV shows in 1999, can you still get how your town looked or certain stores? Any events in the family you did?


I definitely don't remember how stores looked. The only pop culture I can remember from this time was Ricky Martin lol. I remember the house I lived as it was the same house I saw Y2K happen and crossing over into 2000 we were in the same house, so I definitely remember the neighbourhood. Soon after it was Y2K. That's what I can remember about 1999. Early 1999 were just glimpses that I might be confusing with 98 or 97 and I'm not too sure when we moved into the aforementioned house. That's why I can't call 1999 as a whole my "earliest memory I remember pretty well".


----------



## Laeona

I was born in 1973, and the first year I remember vividly was 1977 (age 4). I was sent to nursery school to help me get acclimated to other children (I was highly introverted). I remember the toy chest in the shape of a giant pink plastic hippo. There was a cardboard box that looked like a "Burger King" big enough to stand in (well, hobbit-sized beings could stand in it). I wanted to take that home. I remember being hesitant about putting my hand in the cement-filled pie plate for my hand mold. I never got to use the playground because I was too shy about fighting for a turn on the swings. I loved the Fisher Price airport and Mr. Potato Head (though most of his parts had been lost). I also committed my first and only theft during this time. I borrowed a book about children from around the world and I "lost" it when it came time to return it to the school. My grandmother had to pay 10 cents for it. I still have this beloved book.

My favorite clothes were a green shirt with puffy sleeves (matched my eyes) and a navy blue sailor dress with white collar that had a small bell hidden in the folds of the skirt (never knew why, but I loved that I made a small jingling sound when I walked.

I remember sitting comfortably in my grandmother's lap as she read me books night after night. "Hand Hand Fingers Thumb" "One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish" and "Go, Dog, Go!" She'd help me learn until she'd fall asleep, and I'd just hug her. She was so huggably soft. 

I do remember a few times where I went into extreme tantrums from the abuse I suffered from the first four years of my life (I was rescued when I was 4 and came to live with my grandmother). I'd have to be locked in my bedroom, throwing things and screaming and sobbing, until I'd finally calm down. My grandmother was loath to spank me at that time. She believed I needed love more than ever. She was right. It worked out fine.

Four is when my life began in full color.


----------



## mqg96

Briano said:


> I definitely don't remember how stores looked. The only pop culture I can remember from this time was Ricky Martin lol. I remember the house I lived as it was the same house I saw Y2K happen and crossing over into 2000 we were in the same house, so I definitely remember the neighbourhood. Soon after it was Y2K. That's what I can remember about 1999. Early 1999 were just glimpses that I might be confusing with 98 or 97 and I'm not too sure when we moved into the aforementioned house. That's why I can't call 1999 as a whole my "earliest memory I remember pretty well".


Damn, then your memory must not be that good at all compared to mine. To me, my late 1998-2000 memories are vague, I can remember how my grandparents house looked and how stores looked in my town, however, I can't remember the pop culture, fad's, or toys at all. It's all vague images or glimpses of my family and how places used to look, that's all. 2001, is when my memories start becoming clear, but it's not 100% clear, 2001 is probably the first full year in my life I can get chronological events in order as it happened, and probably my earliest memories of the pop culture, however, it's still kinda blurry, I can recall spending the night with my cousins in Mississippi in Spring 2001, my 5th birthday at Chuckie Cheeses, my first day of Kindergarten, the first day I walked into my grandparents new house, and much more. However, 2001 was kinda transitional, it still feels like early childhood to me, but then later that year I was starting to enter my core childhood. 

2002 was MY YEAR, this is when my memories are officially 100% clear from start to finish, and by then I've already known the pop culture around me and I can name all the stores around my own town and all the restaurants I like going to. 2002 is like yesterday to me, so many things happened that year. I built so many lego toys, I have a picture of my first lego toy I built when I was 6, and it was a huge ship. I also have fun memories of tons of movies and TV shows I watched during the time as well. In 1st grade during the Fall I played Flag Football for a while, and I sucked at it but I did alright, and got a trophy towards the end of the season. I also remember a lot of basketball games and football games I went to in 2002 as well, and I cheered for my teams. There was this huge attitude change that happened in my life and my memories the moment I turned 6, compared to 5.


----------



## Link1

mqg96 said:


> Damn, then your memory must not be that good at all compared to mine. To me, my late 1998-2000 memories are vague, I can remember how my grandparents house looked and how stores looked in my town, however, I can't remember the pop culture, fad's, or toys at all. It's all vague images or glimpses of my family and how places used to look, that's all. 2001, is when my memories start becoming clear, but it's not 100% clear, 2001 is probably the first full year in my life I can get chronological events in order as it happened, and probably my earliest memories of the pop culture, however, it's still kinda blurry, I can recall spending the night with my cousins in Mississippi in Spring 2001, my 5th birthday at Chuckie Cheeses, my first day of Kindergarten, the first day I walked into my grandparents new house, and much more. However, 2001 was kinda transitional, it still feels like early childhood to me, but then later that year I was starting to enter my core childhood.
> 
> 2002 was MY YEAR, this is when my memories are officially 100% clear from start to finish, and by then I've already known the pop culture around me and I can name all the stores around my own town and all the restaurants I like going to. 2002 is like yesterday to me, so many things happened that year. I built so many lego toys, I have a picture of my first lego toy I built when I was 6, and it was a huge ship. I also have fun memories of tons of movies and TV shows I watched during the time as well. In 1st grade during the Fall I played Flag Football for a while, and I sucked at it but I did alright, and got a trophy towards the end of the season. I also remember a lot of basketball games and football games I went to in 2002 as well, and I cheered for my teams. There was this huge attitude change that happened in my life and my memories the moment I turned 6, compared to 5.


You can remember your 5th birthday! That's pretty impressive


----------



## mqg96

Briano said:


> You can remember your 5th birthday! That's pretty impressive


That's impressive to you? I remember that moment in my life very clearly, despite many other parts of 2001 being blurry or not as clear, but I still remember it. I have vague images of my 3rd & 4th birthdays in 1999 & 2000, but it's not clear at all. I have no memory of my 2nd birthday though. My 5th birthday was a fun experience, I remember being at Chuckie Cheese looking at myself on the screen while dancing, standing next to the Chucky Cheese mascot, then I had went off by myself and gotten inside of the colored balls that you'd see in those mini-playgrounds, but I got lost inside the balls and started crying lol. I believe my 5th birthday at Chuckie Cheese was also my first experience of playing arcade games and getting prize tickets as well.


----------



## oreocheesecake

I don't remember most of my birthdays.. I don't even remember what I did for my birthday last year.


----------



## Suda Stoiko

2001/2002, I was born in '98.
My first memory was from earlier than that though.


----------



## Christian Exodia

2002.

I can only remember a post-9/11 world.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Christian Exodia said:


> 2002.
> 
> I can only remember a post-9/11 world.


Wow, that really makes you seem a bit like a different generation, then. 

I can definitely remember a pre 9/11 world (the two years before it happened, very clearly). 
I can also clearly remember 9/11 itself. 

See, this is part of why I don't really identify with Gen Z, but more very late Y.


----------



## Link1

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Wow, that really makes you seem a bit like a different generation, then.
> 
> I can definitely remember a pre 9/11 world (the two years before it happened, very clearly).
> I can also clearly remember 9/11 itself.
> 
> See, this is part of why I don't really identify with Gen Z, but more very late Y.


Not to be rude or anything but how was the atmosphere in America after the attacks? In Canada, there wasn't much of difference between 2001 and 2002.


----------



## PowerShell

Briano said:


> Not to be rude or anything but how was the atmosphere in America after the attacks? In Canada, there wasn't much of difference between 2001 and 2002.


Everyone became insanely patriotic. I remember English class in 7th grade switched from the normal noun\verb sort of stuff to all patriotic themed assignments.


----------



## Blazkovitz

Born in 1986, the first year I remember well is 1994.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Blazkovitz said:


> Born in 1986, the first year I remember well is 1994.


That late? What about beginning elementary school?


----------



## Blazkovitz

BlueLeaves95 said:


> That late? What about beginning elementary school?


I do remember beginning elementary school and I do have some scattered memories of earlier period, beginning around age 3. But only in 1994 my memories start to become detailed and form a coherent timeline.

I can remember the fall of the Soviet Union vaguely. Since 1998 I remember all major world events.


----------



## Christian Exodia

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Wow, that really makes you seem a bit like a different generation, then.
> 
> I can definitely remember a pre 9/11 world (the two years before it happened, very clearly).
> I can also clearly remember 9/11 itself.
> 
> See, this is part of why I don't really identify with Gen Z, but more very late Y.


When 9/11 happened, my mum left me, then a 2 year old close to 3, in a room with Blue's Clues on. When that show was on, I never left the face of the screen. 

So, I just sort of grew up in the post-9/11 patriotism and became a voice of a "Stop all this Patriotism already. It's been 15 years!"


----------



## Fire Away

I have a horrible memory, so I don't even remember what happened to me yesterday. 

^Im pretty sure 2013 was pretty cool tho.


----------



## mqg96

Blazkovitz said:


> Born in 1986, the first year I remember well is 1994.


:shocked: Damn! Really!? That's an awful memory in my book! You can't remember the stuff you did with your family or the kid culture throughout the early 90's? I was born in 1996 and the first full year I can remember crystal clearly is probably my Kindergarten year or 2002 as a whole.


----------



## Blazkovitz

mqg96 said:


> :shocked: Damn! Really!? That's an awful memory in my book! You can't remember the stuff you did with your family or the kid culture throughout the early 90's? I was born in 1996 and the first full year I can remember crystal clearly is probably my Kindergarten year or 2002 as a whole.



I can remember some cartoons I watched in the early 90s like Captain Planet or the Smurfs. I remember the bike I had when I was 4. Then, different people do not have to agree on what constitutes 'remembering something *well*'.

1994 brought some important changes to my life and I did not review the early '90s memories too often, so perhaps they are less vivid than for most people my age. Then, I think I do remember the following years better than average.


----------



## Lakigigar

2000 and 2001.

Born jan 1996


----------



## mqg96

Blazkovitz said:


> I can remember some cartoons I watched in the early 90s like Captain Planet or the Smurfs. I remember the bike I had when I was 4.* Then, different people do not have to agree on what constitutes 'remembering something well'.*


For what I have in bold. Let me see if this qualifies for you. To this day I can still remember half of each of my elementary school classroom rosters _(first & last names)_ from Kindergarten through 5th grade. I remember going to Sarasota, Florida and my first beach trip ever back in Spring 2002, in which I was sick from Kindergarten for 2 weeks. So my Spring Break lasted for an extended time. Summer 2002 I went to my aunts wedding and I had a great time, I remember dancing to the Cha-Cha slide. I did some basic swimming lessons throughout the time. Then in Fall 2002 I played flag football for several weeks, and then in Winter 2003 my 2nd sister was born. For my 7th birthday I got my Gamecube and Super Smash Bros. Melee, I got a bunch of lego toys and I would built tons of them, those things were huge too, not basic ones. I remember when I started going to the Avenue Peachtree City market several miles away from my hometown more often. I remember my 1st grade field trip to the Atlanta Zoo very clearly. I remember going to some of my first Atlanta Falcons & Georgia Bulldogs football games in 2002, because Michael Vick was the QB for the Falcons at the time and I remember getting his #7 jersey from the store when I about 6 1/2 or 7 years old. Plus, I remember going to Six Flags with my dad a lot and I went to the Rodeo with my grandfather a lot more throughout the early 2000's. He'd always give me Sunkist sodas to drink while I was watching the horses do their show! I tried to eliminate as much kid culture as possible when posting this, of course I remember all the kid movies and TV shows I watched in 2002 & 2003 as well, but I didn't want to bring that up. 

Of course as a young kid in the early or mid 2000's I wasn't going to focus on the mainstream pop culture and news yet, but I can still remember the early 2000's very clearly when it comes to everything else. In fact, when it comes to chronological events that occurred in my family and my hometown, I can get that as early as 2001. The early 2000's (2001-2003) was equally important to my childhood as the mid 2000's (2004-2006). The family events, the kid culture, the friends I made in elementary school, the places & stores in my town, etc. I can get all of that crystal clearly from 2001-2002 & on-wards. I guess the way you feel about 1994 at age 8 is the way I feel about 2002 at age 6.


----------



## ItisI

Three years old.


----------



## iceblock

Born in 1984-- first memories are of preschool in 1988


----------



## Blazkovitz

mqg96 said:


> For what I have in bold. Let me see if this qualifies for you. To this day I can still remember half of each of my elementary school classroom rosters _(first & last names)_ from Kindergarten through 5th grade. I remember going to Sarasota, Florida and my first beach trip ever back in Spring 2002, in which I was sick from Kindergarten for 2 weeks. So my Spring Break lasted for an extended time. Summer 2002 I went to my aunts wedding and I had a great time, I remember dancing to the Cha-Cha slide. I did some basic swimming lessons throughout the time. Then in Fall 2002 I played flag football for several weeks, and then in Winter 2003 my 2nd sister was born. For my 7th birthday I got my Gamecube and Super Smash Bros. Melee, I got a bunch of lego toys and I would built tons of them, those things were huge too, not basic ones. I remember when I started going to the Avenue Peachtree City market several miles away from my hometown more often. I remember my 1st grade field trip to the Atlanta Zoo very clearly. I remember going to some of my first Atlanta Falcons & Georgia Bulldogs football games in 2002, because Michael Vick was the QB for the Falcons at the time and I remember getting his #7 jersey from the store when I about 6 1/2 or 7 years old. Plus, I remember going to Six Flags with my dad a lot and I went to the Rodeo with my grandfather a lot more throughout the early 2000's. He'd always give me Sunkist sodas to drink while I was watching the horses do their show! I tried to eliminate as much kid culture as possible when posting this, of course I remember all the kid movies and TV shows I watched in 2002 & 2003 as well, but I didn't want to bring that up.
> 
> Of course as a young kid in the early or mid 2000's I wasn't going to focus on the mainstream pop culture and news yet, but I can still remember the early 2000's very clearly when it comes to everything else. In fact, when it comes to chronological events that occurred in my family and my hometown, I can get that as early as 2001. The early 2000's (2001-2003) was equally important to my childhood as the mid 2000's (2004-2006). The family events, the kid culture, the friends I made in elementary school, the places & stores in my town, etc. I can get all of that crystal clearly from 2001-2002 & on-wards. I guess the way you feel about 1994 at age 8 is the way I feel about 2002 at age 6.


Yeah, so you remember being 6 better than me, although this thread was like a magical key that opened the door to some early '90s memories (I loved that butterfly net I got when I was 5 or 6). 1994 was definitely important to be, sort of a beginning of an era in my life so that everything earlier became 'prehistory' and I did not revisit these early memories very often.


----------



## ZeldaFan20

Blazkovitz said:


> I do remember beginning elementary school and I do have some scattered memories of earlier period, beginning around age 3. But only in 1994 my memories start to become detailed and form a coherent timeline.
> 
> I can remember the fall of the Soviet Union vaguely. Since 1998 I remember all major world events.


Wait you remember the fall of communism in the late 80's but not your first day of school in the early 90's!? Well, thats a pretty surreal, but awesome, memory you got there man! Personally for me I only have vague memories of news events when I was 2-4 years old. Although I do have vague memories of the Y2K hsyteria and the Bush v. Gore Election, however vague is vague. I think the first major news event I remember being affected by was probably 9/11. Especially since my memories were for the most part crystal clear and I was living in Brooklyn NY at the time, so I vividly remember the Summer of 2001 right before the attacks and the immense amount of American patriotism during the entirety of my kindergarten year after


----------



## dragthewaters

Born late 1991. Age 3-4 is when I really started to develop strong memories. There are things that happened at ages 3-4 that seem like they happened just yesterday. I remember my first day of preschool vividly which would have been when I was 2, just about to turn 3. I hid inside of a bookcase while everyone else was cleaning up from playtime and it took them a while to find me LOL.

I have some scattered memories that may have been from before that, but I don't know exactly when they occurred.

The first year I remember in terms of culture and society was definitely 1995. I was exposed to way less of popular culture than most kids, but I remember watching coverage of the OJ Simpson trial on TV and I also remember my brother and I making fun of that Oasis song when it was being overplayed on the radio.


----------



## jaden_d

I was born in August 2002 and I can remember mid-late 2007 very clearly.


----------



## Rainbowz

Coming from someone born in 2002:
2005-2006: Some memories
2007-2013: A lot of memories
2014+: Feels like yesterday

I feel weird knowing that 2014 is as far away as 2020


----------



## Dante Scioli

Born in 1990.
Earliest memories are from 1992.
First clear year is 1998.
First "fresh" or recent-seeming year is 2003.
First year I could actually recall everything that happened in my life from month to month is 2004.


----------



## dulcinea

The year that was the name of a book that is becoming reality.....

Also I was born in 1980


----------



## 408610

born in 1997
My earliest memories are from 1999.


----------



## SharksFan99

Born in March 1999:

Earliest memories: 2001
First year I can vividly remember: 2003


----------



## OrangeAppled

Born the end of 83. I have memories starting in 1986 or so. I hardly remember a full year more than a few years ago... stuff feels very hazy.I have to really stop and think about what happened when. I would say I have a good grasp of what my everyday life was like starting in the summer of 1989, but some of this may be my internal story I've created, boosted by random memory images.


----------



## SkittlesCat

Earliest memories 2010
Remmber well 2011
Born in 2008 by the way


----------



## Rhudz

I was born in 1994 and remember some stuff from as early as 1997 but only vaguely started getting some clear memories in 1998 or 1999 but the first year I remember well as a whole is 2000 I remember getting toys from my kindergarten teacher and barber, walking to the pool when it was really hot out and how good it felt to dip into the water and going to the desert to see some fall colors I even got a bb gun for Christmas that year.


----------



## pilgrim_12

42, it's the meaning of life.

I don't know how old I was. I can remember wearing cloth diapers and running around. They sometimes would fall off and I'd run around without them, till mum could catch me and put them back on. I guess that had to be like 1963, but I don't know for sure. I remember mum crying because President Kennedy was shot. I'd have been just over one. They said I couldn't remember, but I told mum where her and I were and she gasped. So......maybe? 

I can remember standing in the basement and hearing The Beatles on the radio. It was an early hit, but I don't remember which one. My older brothers asked which one of them I liked. I knew voices, but didn't know what their names were and told them the wrong one. I liked George Harrison, but told them it was John Lennon. Later, I realized my mistake. I was in my thirties when it came to me. I don't know why. I'm weird. I guess.


----------



## THY9899

I'm born in Feb 1999 and my first year can remember things clearly will be about year 2004 and first memory is in mid? or late? 2000


----------



## Judson Joist

dulcinea said:


> The year that was the name of a book that is becoming reality.....
> 
> Also I was born in 1980


Same here. Born in 1980 and I think my oldest memory was from 1984. Granted, it might have been from '83, but it's hard to pin that down for sure. The memory was of wandering around my grandma's house and I vividly remember her green carpet.


----------



## SharksFan99

2003.


----------



## 481450

Deleted


----------



## TheMusicdewd22

Red Mange said:


> I had recurring nightmares about Asians. One I remember is my dad and brother dropping me off at an Asian couples house and I was terrified. I had never seen an Asian before and I didn't understand the concept of different Races, or having a babysitter


Racist.


----------



## Mange

TheMusicdewd22 said:


> Racist.


That was the most useless post quote that ever was.


----------



## VinnieBob

69
watching the moon landing


----------



## TheMusicdewd22

Red Mange said:


> That was the most useless post quote that ever was.


To a racist, it would be.


----------



## Mange

TheMusicdewd22 said:


> To a racist, it would be.


I was not a racist at the age of 4.


----------



## shameless

I was 5ish when the majority of my prominent memories came. So 1988/89


----------



## Gossip Goat

I guess when I started pre-school, that was the year 2000. I think it mostly had to do with all the new information, the new things going on.


----------



## 1999 Baby 2000s Kid

I was born in 1999, I have a couple of memories I know are from late 2001, but I don't really remember that year. 

I have a lot of memories from 2002-2004, but I wouldn't be able to date them. 2005 or 2006 is the first year I remember well probably due to starting school.


----------

